# Soil Vs. Hydro



## Fulf (Mar 20, 2009)

So basically I've been reading about this topic for a long time and I just want to see some more opinions before I make my choice.  Soil seems to be the preferred method for the veterans because it's tried and true (don't mess with a good thing).  And the young people seem to be in to hydro because of it's technological advantages.  

So to sum up; pros on soil: 
- more forgiving if a problem should occur 
- more time to fix such problem
- better taste (more earthy)
- easier to control individual plants
- more natural? (if that's an advantage)
- cheap initial cost

cons of soil:
- attendance is frequent and mandatory
- it can be messy
- over time purchasing mediums can become expensive
- cleaning pots etc. can become tedious


pros of hydro:
- faster growing/better yield (in the sense that you can grow faster therefore in a years time hydro will out yield soil)
- automated set up
- if problem is caught early it can be fixed sooner

cons of hydro:
- less 'rewarding'
- relying on power and technology 
- problems take effect much quicker ergo less time to fix
- high initial cost
- must be very precise

Anyway it's late and I can't think of much else to put.  Feel free to add and/or correct some pros/cons as well as express an opinion as to soil or hydro systems and why you feel that way.  Thanks for reading!

PS: I know there's probably other threads about this but this is easier


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

all i can say is grab hold of one system and run with it..Im sitting outta this one:giggle:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm I think it is almost impossible to come up with a list like this. Almost everything you listed as pros and cons can be swapped between soil and hydro.

Also, the experience of the grower matters a lot. Everything listed is just opinionated, and very biased according to which way you grow.

pros on soil: 
- more forgiving if a problem should occur
*depends on type of hydro you are comparing to*
- more time to fix such problem
- better taste (more earthy)
*mmmm i think hydro tastes good lol*
- easier to control individual plants
*how so*
- more natural
*bleh*
- cheap initial cost
*hydro can be cheap too, if not cheaper*

cons of soil:
- attendance is frequent and mandatory
*i love attending to my plants*
- it can be messy
*so can hydro*
- over time purchasing mediums can become expensive
*hydro needs mediums too*
- cleaning pots etc. can become tedious
*have to clean things for hydro as well*


pros of hydro:
- faster growing/better yield
*if you have experience and everything is dialed* 
- automated set up
*can be considered a con too*
- if problem is caught early it can be fixed sooner

cons of hydro:
- less 'rewarding'
*really disagree with this, how do you figure?*
- relying on power and technology
*      depends on the type of hydro*
- problems take effect much quicker ergo less time to fix
*but this can also mean you can fix problems faster*
- high initial cost
*definitely not, my setup was cheap*
- must be very precise*
     same with soil*


haha so I'm not realllly trying to tear this apart... just saying that it is hard if not impossible to make these assumptions.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 20, 2009)

i started 4 beans at the same time 2 hydro 2 dirt, hydro is blowing the drit away in terms of speed of growth , bushyness , just looks way healthier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the 2 dirts are the lil ones in the middle of the 2 hydros, that lil gal on top was an accedental amputation wich is now starting life as a clone....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2009)

Fulf, Nailed it!


----------



## Fulf (Mar 20, 2009)

Of course everything I listed was generalized and not directed at specific methods.  I'm really just trying to weigh pros and cons to see which method better suits me, as there is no 'better'.  Only the preference of the grower is concerned on this topic (although one key point is hydro does in fact produce much faster than soil).


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

I like *DWC* myself.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

i'm a veteran outdoor, in soil, under the big shiny ball in the sky, kind 'o guy. .

been doing soil grows over 30 years. i was only recently introduced to the water. and, i have to admit, i like.:hubba: .

so fulf, try each. you may find you'll love both equally, as i do.

i'm just finishing up my first dwc grow. check it in my sig. . i am doing both method of grows now. best 'o both worlds.   ...bb...


----------

